# Asking for any knowledge on costs of IUI with donor sperm?



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Having tried and failed for 2 cycles of home insemination, I'm looking into options for IUI. If anyone has knowledge of the costs of IUI using donor sperm that they are willing to share, I'd appreciate it very much. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello [email protected],

Have a look on the **** website for clinics you would be prepared  to  travel too and there will be a link to thir website.  Most  clinics have a price list online.  It will vary from clinic to clinic.

I have just had a glance in the price  list for the clinic  I am at (crgw in siuth wales) and they charge £650 for  iui and £495 per vial per cycle  fir donor sperm  from one  of their donors.  They can also  fet donor sperm from abroad  but don't  give the price online. 

A lot of clinics have open  evenings  so no harm in booking on on one or two and then you can get a feel for the clinic and ask questions  after.  
Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Thankyou!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

A lot depends on whether you use ds from say cryos or the clinic re costs.

Though cheaper clinic banks don't tend to provide much information, no pictures, only basics like height age occupation was my experience. Plus the ones on offer at clinics I had any dealings with were  donating as a result of going to clinic with a partner who'd not conceived and for me this was too close location wise potentially for half siblings and I was very wary that they may wish to have more involvement with any child at eighteen. Harsh I know but something I wasn't comfortable with!

Anyway costs vary but around the eight hundred mark. 

Where are you based?

Assuming all of your tests go well, it maybe worth looking into clinics that offer two inseminations per cycle - Danish clinics used to.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

I've spent some time looking at the **** website an the success rate sfor IUI don't seem to be much different from home AI for someone my age. Certainly going to have to give it a lot of thought. I am not far from Nottingham and Sheffeid, so there is a CARE clinic and a Nurture around here I think.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I only know of someone successful at care Nottingham with de first time, also a solo mum!


----------



## GeeTurn-Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi

We have had two cycles with donor IUI first one Non medicated (Apart from the trigger shot) this one was unsuccessful. Then we had a second medicated cycle with Clomid and Cylogest pessaries which resulted in a BFP   now my wife is 12 Weeks pregnant! It has cost us just over 2 & half grand for both cycles and also my blood tests to match the donor to me for when i have treatment. This was with the Hewit Centre and Liverpool woman's hospital.

Georgina x


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Thanks and big congrats on your BFP! x


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

We're paying 
£700 for IUI
£37 HFEA fees
£950 sperm (this is sibling sperm shipped from our previous clinic, my new clinic could have provided cheaper sperm but I have had a few friends using our clinic and would be nervous of half siblings)
and initial consultations were about £350(had some bloods done through my GP)


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,

Hope everyone is ok ^_^ 

I will be paying £2,300 for my IUI treatment for 3 Cycles 

However, if I was going with 1 Cycle it would cost £1,545 

In with this price it includes: Consultation, Insemination, Scans and Screening test, HFEA Fees, Medication and Sperm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Thankyou and good luck!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

My partner and I are using donor sperm from Xytex (American,Canadian based sperm bank). I actually didn't know about this sperm bank and was looking at potential donors in Cryos Denmark and California cryos. Cryos Denmark is by far the cheapest depending on what you are looking for  - i saw some straws on there for 90 euro!

We currently live in Asia and are being treated in a clinic here. The clinic had Caucasian sperm available from various sperm banks but we chose the donor from Xytex - the profiles are fantastic, lots of information available, family history, health and adult and childhood photos etc.

Unfortunately we still had to pay USA prices - $750 USD per straw and $800 for shipping ( even though the sperm was in the clinic we had to pay for shipping because they said they had to replace it!!

The IUI is pretty much the same as the UK - around 400 pound including scans but no special offer for the 2nd or 3rd IUI if necessary. Also, if the procedure is canceled for any reason you still have to pay for the IUI even if it doesnt happen..... i think that applies to the UK also.

Good luck


----------



## KokoUK (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Lifebegins,

We did almost 20 at home insemination's with cryos and now we are using a clinic in Aarhus, Denmark near to where Cryos are based.  It's saving us a fortune.  We were quoted around £800-£1500 per iui at a London clinic (depending on if we used their sperm bank or cryos.) and in DK we pay £200 for all scans (including the first sonograph if the iui is a success), consultations (the first initial consultation is free...unlike the UK who charges us £250!), the IUI procedure itself, the storage of the sperm for however long you need, and they gave me pregnancy tests.  The drugs (clomid and trigger shot) were £3 and £28. 

Being in Aarhus means we just go and pick up the sperm ourselves to take to the clinic.  All we pay for is the box with dry ice which is about £35 (I think it's 47 Euro).  That is also saving us the crazy shipping fees!

If using a Danish clinic is an option, then i promise you it's worth it.  They are just far superior in every way. They also have incredible success rates.  

Feel free to ask me if you have any questions, either here or privately.  x


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Koko, which clinic are you using?  I need to find a new clinic in Denmark after my 6 failed attempts at IUI in Copenhagen.  Is it easy to get to Aarhus?  Did you get the clomid and trigger shot in Denmark?  My clinic has told me I need to go to "my own doctor" for that, I guess they don't realise that the NHS is not what it used to be, I wish I could just request to see a gynaecologist to discuss female issues like women in other countries are able to do!  Instead of waiting 4 weeks for an appointment with a locum GP that I have never met before!  My clinic in Copenhagen is just midwives, is your medication prescribed by a doctor at your clinic?  By saving a fortune, do you mean using a clinic abroad instead of the UK, or do you mean that IUI at a clinic works out cheaper than doing it yourself?  Because I am now thinking I might as well do it myself as IUI at a clinic hasn't worked.

Sorry for all the questions!  Wishing you and your partner lots of luck!


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Koko, your clinic in Aarhus sounds very good! Is it still less expensive than UK clinics once you add up flights/ travel/ hotel costs etc? And how many days do you need to stay in Denmark during each insemination cycle? I thought about going abroad but opted for a UK clinic as it seemed less stressful, and adding all the travel costs would have made treatment costly, too.


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Poly-Anna,  it's been costing me under 1000 pounds per time to travel to Denmark and stay for 5-7 days (because I don't know exactly when I'll ovulate) in a 2-3 star hotel, flying by EasyJet or Ryan Air.  The IUI itself has been 486 pounds when the exchange rate was good, now over 650 pounds thanks to brexit, but still cheaper than 800-1600 quoted by UK clinics.  The train to the airport in the UK is a large part of the cost!  I wish I could get a train to Denmark instead of fly, so that I could just go and come back on the day without have to worry about getting a flight there and back at an exact time!  That's a huge part of my stress!  I think a lot of German women get treated at my clinic and I bet it's easier for them if they just get a train there.  It hasn't worked for me though, after 6 attempts   They just do unmedicated IUI at my clinic, unless your own doctor will prescribe meds for you, so I need to find a new clinic that can prescribe clomid/trigger shot and progesterone.


----------

